# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  LED lights for planted tanks

## t.yingzhou

Hi guys, anyone knows any good LED lightning strong enough for planted aquariums? need some help here!

----------


## howie

Don't think you can get lightning from LED! Hahaha! jk

I'm using BeamsWork LED 1600 (27W) for my 2ft tank. Pretty strong lighting.  :Smile:

----------


## t.yingzhou

hahaha thanks!
where did you get it???

----------


## howie

> hahaha thanks!
> where did you get it???


Got mine from Sea View Aquarium (Singapore) Pte Ltd.

Here's the location: 
https://maps.google.com.sg/maps?q&la...CA&gl=SG&hl=en

----------


## Fisherman7

Hi,

Is the Beamwork LED lighting comparable to PL lighting for planted tank with CO2? Fish shop owner was discouraging me to buy it for planted tank BECAUSE he said that he has never been successful with LED for planted.

Has anyone used LED and able to achieve bubbling or pearling by plants? I am thinking whether to upgrade to LED or PL. I like the shimmering effect of LED...

----------


## felix_fx2

Some LED are applicable for planted.
If the wattage is less then 1watt for each led, maybe better to play safe and do a low tech 1st.

Think Beamworks not bad, but mid to low tech it will serve the use well.
High tech wise, not really sure (but if you try hehehe we will know  :Razz: )

Fixture Size: 35.00" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
LED Count: 129
600 Lumens
Super energy efficient .06 watt LEDs
121x 10,000K LEDs
8x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Use 9 watts

----------


## bravobb

Hi Felix, Thanks for sharing the details on this Beamworks LED.
Do you have the model for this ?
I am surpised that it uses only 9W... so far i see mostly more than 25W and above for 3 feet and above LED...

----------


## t.yingzhou

the beamswork 1600 is a higher powered one i think. 1460 lumens. probably stronger than what felix above has mentioned. will likely support plant growth i think.

----------


## howie

Yup, BeamsWork LED 1600 (27W) is suppose to have double the power. The lumens is around +-10% 1600 which is higher than a T5 tube of equivalent length. Here's the url with more detailed specs on the item:
http://freshnmarine.com.sg/estore/pr...oducts_id=3759

As for pearling, I've seen them regularly on the Riccia fluitans (on wire mesh) and Marimo ball! Phew I'm learning the names of my plants now, *DON'T KNOW* what they were when I got them.  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hi Felix, Thanks for sharing the details on this Beamworks LED.
> Do you have the model for this ?
> I am surpised that it uses only 9W... so far i see mostly more than 25W and above for 3 feet and above LED...


LEDs are suppose to be "energy saving" when compared to PL/T5/MH
I won't be suprised.




> the beamswork 1600 is a higher powered one i think. 1460 lumens. probably stronger than what felix above has mentioned. will likely support plant growth i think.


Must see what the performance of the many models of beamworks fitting 60CM tanks. The lower models still would support low requirement plant, where you come to the fact that if you try to grow high requirement plants the problem may start.

Note: Before you commit to spending, look at the very long run. Wattage of per LED, Replacement parts and such. It just might change your view.

I've extracted some info for the few here, for bravobb

_BEAMSWORK Power LED 400 (78x0.06W) 60cm_
*Specifications* 
 Dimensions  572 x 125 x 23 mm 
 Brackets add 0.50″ in height 
 Supports 72x10000K daylight, 6xactinic 460nm 
 Input  AC120V - 240V 
 Output DC12V 500mA
 Lumens 400 
 Individual power cord for each function
 Extendable bracket

_BEAMSWORK Power LED 1600 (27W) 60cm_
*Specifications 
* Dimensions  23.00" x 5.00" x 1.00"
 Brackets add 0.65" in height 
 Supports 23x 10000K daylight, 4x actinic 460nm 
 *Super energy efficient 1 watt HQ LEDs*
 Lumens 1670 
 Input  AC120V - 240V 
 Output DC12V 500mA
 Individual power cord for each function
 Extend up to 30" in length with bracket installed

And others folks: hello watch what you type.  :Kiss: 

After looking, Go find out the price yourself.  :Laughing:

----------


## bravobb

Thanks Felix... appreciate your efforts.  :Kiss: 
If i calculate correctly, the LED 400 uses only less than 5W? That is less than one sing dollar even if you switch on 24/7 a month...
I am going to use it on my 5 feet tank (actually is 4.5 after minus the IOS) and the dimension is fine. I just sit the LED on the glass cover.
Only concern is whether both LED lights coverage in term of its angle and also what is the purpose of Lumens ? I thought 10000K daylight is bright enough and should be able to reach even the bottom seating plants or gravel ?

----------


## ralliart12

> ...Only concern is whether both LED lights coverage in term of its angle...


The BeamWorks models do not come with optics & the spread will be all over the place, i.e. you get very good coverage but weak PAR.




> ...and also what is the purpose of Lumens ?...


Lumens is how bright a light source is.




> ...I thought 10000K daylight is bright enough...


You are confusing color temperature with brightness. 10000K is a measurement of a light source colour temperature in terms of Kelvin.




> ...should be able to reach even the bottom seating plants or gravel ?


Unless your 5-foot tank is ridiculously deep, the Beamworks should be able to illuminate till your substrate level, but whether the PAR & PUR is good enough for intense plant growth, is another matter.

----------

